# Oriental Frill Breeders?



## easterbunny67 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone knew of any Oriental Frill breeders in Ontario, Canada. 
Thanks


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello,

I'm a oriental frill breeder but I'm from Puerto Rico. Maybe the distance will be a problem!!!! jejejejeje


----------

